# Zoic Ether shorts vs. Jett Raptor?



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

If you've worn both I'd like to hear about your preference and why.

FWIW I'm 5'7 without shoes with shorter legs than torso (wear 30'' inseam jeans but could do 29'' if I ever found them). I occasionally wear KS knee pads but not so often that having a super long short is a huge priority. Looks like the Raptor shorts have a 11'' inseam vs. 12' on the Ethers. This may be too short for taller folks but should be ok for me. My board shorts measure a hair under 11'' from seam at crotch to bottom and fit great off the bike but ride up just tad too much when pedaling with knee pads.


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

I know you're asking for input from people who have worn both, but seeing as how you aren't getting any responses, I figured I would chime in. 

I have two pairs of the Zoic Ether shorts in medium that I absolutely love. I'm 5'10", have a 32" pant inseam and the mediums fit me perfectly. I would think that the smalls would fit you just fine. Keep in mind, I wear the liner with the shorts (I know some people prefer to go sans liner). The Ethers have a wonderful pocket design with reinforced zippers all placed at the perfect angles. The right leg pocket even has a piece of cloth attached to a string on the inside that you can clean your classes with while out on the trail. Everything about the Ethers looks and feels extremely durable without sacrificing any comfort at all. The liner that comes with the shorts is very comfortable as well in my opinion.

Hope this helps


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the jett raptor, but I have a pair of Zoic Ether shorts and I like them quite a lot. They are not baggy, but not tight either. It's almost loose form-fitting I'd call it. Pockets are good, waterproof zippers actually work, and they have held up well to falls and normal use.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks for the replies. I'm ordering a pair of Ethers. Heard nothing but good stuff about them. I can return them for free if they just don't fit me right.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

+1 on the Ethers. 6'0", 32" waist and the mediums fit just fine. Very durable. I think REI will have them on sale next week at $54.99.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well to support your decision, I have a pair of Jett Raptor's that to be honest, I'm not thrilled with. The shell is actually pretty nice, but the liner is pretty much crap in my opinion. I'll keep the liner as a back up but buy a better chamois to use with the baggies.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone else had problems with the zippers on their Ethers? It seems everyone above has had a great experience with them. The pair I have have less than a dozen rides on them and every zipper is failing. It seems the teeth have become misaligned and you now have to force the zipper open or close. When they're closed, the zipper now puckers unevenly and the slightest amount of pressure causes the zipper to pop open. Maybe I just got a pair that was made with a bad batch of zippers. Other than the zippers, they're one of the best fitting and performing baggies I've owned. As mentioned above, not extremely loose and not tight. I've had issues with snagging other shorts on the saddle, but these don't seem to be nearly as prone to it.


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

I personally haven't had any issues with the zippers on either pair of my Ether's. Like you said, maybe you just got a bad pair. Perhaps they'd work with you if you give Zoic a call. Worth a shot at least.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

moldau94 said:


> +1 on the Ethers. . I think REI will have them on sale next week at $54.99.


In store?


----------



## schwing_ding (Oct 3, 2005)

Did you actually find the Ethers in small? I have never seen them, nor seen them even advertised. Would love to get a set if they can be sourced.

I have both the Zoic and Jett padded under shorts. They are about the same, but Jett tend to work better with my physique. The Jett outers hold up OK, but have been nothing to write home about. I have used both the Lightening and the Raptors.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

eatdrinkride said:


> In store?


I would imagine so. I got a catalog in the mail last week and they were in there. Sale starts May 18.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

moldau94 said:


> I would imagine so. I got a catalog in the mail last week and they were in there. Sale starts May 18.


Awesome info, thks. I already ordered some but if I like them I'll pick up another pair at REI.


----------



## morpheus1029 (Aug 5, 2008)

i really like my raptors but they are honestly garbage. all of their clothes start to fall apart after a few washes. i also liked my zoics but i did have problems with the zippers and the velcro adj straps. i think both of these issues have been addressed in the new versions from what i have seen in the stores,,, but i havent wore the newer ones yet,, really cant go wrong with the ethers...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

morpheus1029 said:


> i really like my raptors but they are honestly garbage. all of their clothes start to fall apart after a few washes. i also liked my zoics but i did have problems with the zippers and the velcro adj straps. i think both of these issues have been addressed in the new versions from what i have seen in the stores,,, but i havent wore the newer ones yet,, really cant go wrong with the ethers...


I've had similar experiences with the Raptors. The liner has already started to come apart at a few seams, and I've had them for less than 6 months. The shell is still holding up fine though.


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

Q-Lock said:


> .... The Ethers have a wonderful pocket design with reinforced zippers all placed at the perfect angles. The right leg pocket even has a piece of cloth attached to a string on the inside that you can clean your classes with while out on the trail. ....


Aha! That's what that tethered patch of cloth is for! Thanks, I'll have to give it a try on my glasses. :thumbsup:

The Zoic Ether is my first mtb short and I like them a lot.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm also trying out some Ethers for the first time.
I am quite happy with them so far, yet I find the liner to get a bit "swampy"...
They are very comfy, but any ideas to cool them off?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Mine should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to a direct comparison with the raptors. I really like the outer shell, but the liner sucks.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Got my Ethers yesterday. They are very nice. Especially if you consider a decent chamois liner is 30 bucks at least, and these have a decent one as far as I can tell, then you are paying 25 bucks for a very very nice outer shell with lots of pockets and venting made from a great material. I paid at least $30 for my Fox Baseline shorts and they are utter crap in comparison. Simple things like only having a shoe string around the waist to snug them up make them cheap-o. That string digs in my sides. 

Castle color is like wet concrete, Adj. waist is perfect. I'm diggin them. Length is great, crotch length is good. I posted a short review...no pun intended.


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

Probably better asked as a new thread but since someone posted they don't like their Fox liners....

What padded liners (that are sold separately) do you like best?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Izumi Elite's are awesome. Spendy though.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

OO7 said:


> Izumi Elite's are awesome. Spendy though.


Do you mean the spandex ones, not the baggies? I think the only Elitds they make now are the full spandex Elite In r Cool. I have three pairs of the old baggy elite versas, which I love. Can't find them anymore, but the Zoic Ethers are a close second.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

He's talking about the chamois liner I'm sure. Spandex. They look great but man are they expensive! If i was a dedicated road rider I'd be looking at those.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

GhostRing said:


> , yet I find the liner to get a bit "swampy"...
> They are very comfy, but any ideas to cool them off?


"Schweddy balls" ....ummmmm, so good at Christmas time.

Sorry if you can't connect the reference, I promise I'm not coming on to you


----------



## ungo4 (Apr 23, 2012)

I can confirm the Ether in store at REI for $54.99. I picked up a pair yesterday and I'm thinking about going back and getting another.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

eatdrinkride said:


> He's talking about the chamois liner I'm sure. Spandex. They look great but man are they expensive! If i was a dedicated road rider I'd be looking at those.


Yes and I would not wear them without a pair of baggies over them. Hands down though, it really is the best liner I've ever worn and worth every single penny. The fit is comparable to a soft pair of feminine hands cradling your ba . . . errr, nevermind.

A lot of the complaints people have about them - primarily short useable life - come from roadies who don't wear anything over them. Using baggies dramatically extends their useable life.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

ungo4 said:


> I can confirm the Ether in store at REI for $54.99. I picked up a pair yesterday and I'm thinking about going back and getting another.


Thanks. I just saved myself $400 buy dropping my gas tank and replacing the fuel level sensor myself so..........maybe I'll head to REI and pick up another pair to reward myself for not being a lazy ass:thumbsup:


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

*Update:*

These shorts are fantastic.

The chamois felt really awkward at first but after a ride it completely became form fitting. The shell is super nice, pockets are usable if needed. Fit is great...waistband is stretchy and the adj. flaps are there if you need them. The shell is nice and slippery on the saddle but not overly slippery. They fit my somewhat larger than average mtb'rs thighs just fine.

Overall I love them. If anyone is looking for nice shorts go grab that REI deal right now. These things are worth every penny at that price, or even at a higher price. I might get another pair but those Oakley Retro Verts are looking good as well, just very pricey.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Have 3 pairs of ethers. Best fit and best quality liner for under $100.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of ZOICs. Both have zipper issues.Older pair, all leg pockets zippers are dysfunctional, however I can still wear them. The newer pair, Ethers, the zipper in the fly failed on me yesterday while riding. I am going to find a different company and will be looking for metal verses nylon zippers.


----------



## amyjdeleon (Apr 17, 2012)

*We stand by our products*



Qfactor03 said:


> Anyone else had problems with the zippers on their Ethers? It seems everyone above has had a great experience with them. The pair I have have less than a dozen rides on them and every zipper is failing. It seems the teeth have become misaligned and you now have to force the zipper open or close. When they're closed, the zipper now puckers unevenly and the slightest amount of pressure causes the zipper to pop open. Maybe I just got a pair that was made with a bad batch of zippers. Other than the zippers, they're one of the best fitting and performing baggies I've owned. As mentioned above, not extremely loose and not tight. I've had issues with snagging other shorts on the saddle, but these don't seem to be nearly as prone to it.


I'm sorry to hear about your zipper failures, but happy to hear that the fit and performance is working for you. Please shoot us an email at customerservice at zoic dot com with details, and we can see what we can do for you. Ride More, Dress Well!


----------



## amyjdeleon (Apr 17, 2012)

sgtjim57 said:


> I have 2 pairs of ZOICs. Both have zipper issues.Older pair, all leg pockets zippers are dysfunctional, however I can still wear them. The newer pair, Ethers, the zipper in the fly failed on me yesterday while riding. I am going to find a different company and will be looking for metal verses nylon zippers.


Yikes, sorry to hear the zipper on the 2nd pair failed. I don't believe there are many companies out there using metal zippers for performance gear. Please shoot us an email at customerservice at zoic dot com with details, and we can see what we can do for you. Ride More, Dress Well!


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

eatdrinkride said:


> "Schweddy balls" ....ummmmm, so good at Christmas time.
> 
> Sorry if you can't connect the reference, I promise I'm not coming on to you


I gotcha, good ole Alec Baldwin. Great skit!

How about "Dusty Muffin?"


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Zoic Shorts*



AmyZOIC said:


> Yikes, sorry to hear the zipper on the 2nd pair failed. I don't believe there are many companies out there using metal zippers for performance gear. Please shoot us an email at customerservice at zoic dot com with details, and we can see what we can do for you. Ride More, Dress Well!


Sent email, will see what happens and post results. Hard to believe I have had failures on both pairs I have purchased two years in a row. Maybe I am just hard on zippers...


----------



## will8250 (Aug 25, 2003)

I tried on both M and L Ethers in the store and the M seemed a bit short and snug around the thighs (not like manpris but a bit more snug than I'm used to) for me so I went up to a L. The liner on the L is pretty baggy though. My waist is a 28/30 so I'm typically a size M in everything, not really sure what the deal with the fit is. Haven't worn them out on the bike yet (still sort of debating the sizing thing in my head). Not sure I'm in between sizes or I just prefer wearing my shorts baggy like a hooligan. 

Have been wearing a pair of the Jett shorts for a while with good luck. I like the shell material. The liner is fine (for me at least). And I hear they make Jared Graves 5% faster.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Zoic*



sgtjim57 said:


> Sent email, will see what happens and post results. Hard to believe I have had failures on both pairs I have purchased two years in a row. Maybe I am just hard on zippers...


Received an email, packaged shorts and will mail them out tomorrow.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Zoic Shorts*



sgtjim57 said:


> Received an email, packaged shorts and will mail them out tomorrow.


Received a brand new pair of ZOIC Ether's today in the mail. Must be a great company since their customer service is on top of things!


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

That's awesome. I'll definitely be purchasing another set after hearing this.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

sgtjim57 said:


> Received a brand new pair of ZOIC Ether's today in the mail. Must be a great company since their customer service is on top of things!


Yeah, they're a good company. Local to San Diego, and they have a strong presence in local events and advocacy. They're a small company who seems to really care about what they're making.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I am certainly a "happier" customer now than I was when they failed. Now to just wait for the rain to stop so i can ride...


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

Same experience here. After seeing Amy's response here in this thread, I actually called and spoke to her. She was very helpful and handed me over to Joe in their warranty department. I received an e-mail not long after hanging up with him with an RA# and address to send them to. I sent the problem shorts off a few days later. Voila, a brand new pair of Ethers showed up in the mail this afternoon. Simply great customer service and Zoic will see more business from me in the future. The second pair of Ethers that I have are still holding up fine and no zipper issues at all.



sgtjim57 said:


> Received a brand new pair of ZOIC Ether's today in the mail. Must be a great company since their customer service is on top of things!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Qfactor03 said:


> Same experience here. After seeing Amy's response here in this thread, I actually called and spoke to her. She was very helpful and handed me over to Joe in their warranty department. I received an e-mail not long after hanging up with him with an RA# and address to send them to. I sent the problem shorts off a few days later. Voila, a brand new pair of Ethers showed up in the mail this afternoon. Simply great customer service and Zoic will see more business from me in the future. The second pair of Ethers that I have are still holding up fine and no zipper issues at all.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I LOVE companies that stand behind their stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

After a few rides now with both the Raptors and the Ether's, I have come to the conclusion that I don't like either one off the shelf.

What I DO like, however, is the Zoic liner with the Jett baggies. . . . GREAT combo for me. The Zoic shorts are cut oddly for me and I snag the crotch on the saddle repeatedly, which has never been a problem with any other short. Plus, the legs are too short for my liking and the pockets are weird.

The Jett liner flat out sucks. Its proven very fragile even with hand washing (seams coming undone, loose threads) and its VERY long in the leg. The Jett baggies, however, are awesome. Probably the best baggie I've worn.


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

go with the Jett's and forget the insert. instead use a pair of bibs under. this is what i have been doing for awhile not. I never thought the insert was crap either, although the way it connects to the shell is not ideal. 

I have also never had any zipper issues with my Jetts!


----------



## amyjdeleon (Apr 17, 2012)

As the zippers were not meeting our standards, we have changed the supplier for our zippers. This should hopefully solve this issue. If you do have a zipper fail, please contact us at customerservice at zoic dot com or 877.484.9642 for repair/exchange instructions. *Ride More, Dress Well*


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I would like to take this opportunity to mention that I really don't like the Zoic Ether liner. The padding has a fold right down the middle, and so while walking (not riding) the pad bends at this point and gives me a wedgie.

I also don't like how low the cargo pocket is on the leg. Whatever I put in there flops around. 

I also don't know why there is this extra little patch of velcro next to the front button.

Other than that, they seem to be a good quality short, and definitely looks more sturdy and thought-out than my Fox Rangers.


----------



## wareagleguy (Jul 14, 2010)

reading this thread as in the market for a new pair of shorts...was looking at Gore or the Jett, but having had good stuff from Zoic before, I think I'll give the Ethers a try.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

beanbag said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to mention that I really don't like the Zoic Ether liner. The padding has a fold right down the middle, and so while walking (not riding) the pad bends at this point and gives me a wedgie.


Me too - more than other liners. That seam is strategically placed to go right where the sun don't shine. However, it's only when I'm walking, and I don't do much of that. When I ride, all is good.



beanbag said:


> I also don't like how low the cargo pocket is on the leg. Whatever I put in there flops around.


I find that with any shorts. I just don't put stuff in my pockets when I ride.



beanbag said:


> I also don't know why there is this extra little patch of velcro next to the front button.


I think it's in case the snap fails. Never needed that, really. However, knowing that Zoic's shirts come with an "I don't like velcro" label on them, it's odd that they would put that on the shorts -- it makes it more difficult to wash them together. I've ruined more than one Zoic shirt by velcro from the shorts pulling on threads in the jersey.



beanbag said:


> Other than that, they seem to be a good quality short, and definitely looks more sturdy and thought-out than my Fox Rangers.


I tend to agree, and love these shorts. Will get more when they're on sale next.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*I just bought my second pair of Zoics*

I've been wearing Hoss ponderosas for years. They are great shorts, but the ethers liner is much better. I agree that the zip pockets sit a little low for me. When I put my car keys in one of the front pockets, they really almost start to chafe. It's much better in the "iPod" pocket in back.

Otherwise the fit is great and I find the ethers really comfortable. Picked up a second pair at backcountry during the 50% off sale. Awesome deal.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Still liking my ZOICS and the customer service.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jett Raptor Short

^^^ GREAT deal on the Raptors . . . .


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I now have two pair of Zoic's and like them alot, well made, comfortable, like the gel liner and the pockets for my phone and camera


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Two pairs of Zoic Ethers for about the years now, would highly recommend


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Weird thing - after several years of using only zoic ethers, the liners have started opening up a cut on the back of my legs right below my butt cheek every time I ride. Sometimes both legs, but always the right leg. I think it's the seam where the pad of the chamois is sewn to the gray fuzzy fabric on the sides thats doing it.

I've invested in another 2 pair of pearl izumi elite road shorts and wearing them with the ether outers. Never underestimate the value of a one piece pad with recessed stitching around the perimeter.


----------

